# Muffy is crafting Iron Garden Bench DIY



## lizardon (Apr 12, 2020)

Entrance fee is not required, but if you are nice enough, there are few things that I’m looking for

Aries Fragments
Large Star Fragments
Gold Nugget


Please reply here if you want to come over.


Once I confirmed  I will PM you the dodo code. Trying to control around 1-2 people in my town the same time, so if you are behind, please be patient. If I click 'like' on your post, then it means you are good! I will PM you dodo code when ready. And keep an eye on the PM. Once you are here, I will lead you to Muffy's home.

Please drop off the item at the entrance. And once you have done talking to them, please click '-' to leave by yourself.

I will leave you a Positive feedback after the trade, would be appreciated if you can do the same to me

I should be online for 1 hour only.


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 12, 2020)

I would love it


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Apr 12, 2020)

I would love to come :3


----------



## morthael (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d love to stop by, I’ll bring a gold nugget!


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 12, 2020)

Id love to visit please! ♥ I'll bring a gold nugget too~


----------



## shirocha (Apr 12, 2020)

I can come with an aries fragment!


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 12, 2020)

can i come by tooo


----------



## Sir.Sims (Apr 12, 2020)

Would appreciate the code to drop by! Got something in store for ya, too.


----------



## Story (Apr 12, 2020)

I would love to come if there is still room.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 12, 2020)

I have a gold nugget. I’d love to


----------



## Sakuranbo (Apr 12, 2020)

would love to stop by, I can bring a gold nugget!


----------



## lizardon (Apr 12, 2020)

You guys are all good on the list, will contact you soon, pls be patient


----------



## Quack (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d love to stop by!


----------



## Divinityy (Apr 12, 2020)

hi id love to come! i can bring an aries fragment


----------



## Restin (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi, I’d love to drop bye as well


----------



## dlsxyt (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi I would love to come! Will bring Aries fragments


----------



## nicesawa (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come too! Happy to bring gold nugget


----------



## nintendog (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello! If you have time, I'll drop by with a gold nugget.


----------



## drchoo (Apr 12, 2020)

Would like to join!


----------



## aww (Apr 12, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## amyahh (Apr 12, 2020)

hii i have a gold nugget to donate if i could come


----------



## Pickler (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to come by if you have time for me


----------



## Mosshead (Apr 12, 2020)

I would like to come too, I'll drop off a gold nugget!


----------



## LuvDolphin (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey lizardon, good to see you round : ) I’ll bring a gold nugget if thats good.


----------



## lizardon (Apr 12, 2020)

You guys are all good, just have to be patient, will make sure everyone has a chance to come over and get the DIY


----------



## pochacco (Apr 12, 2020)

may i come please? i can bring aries fragments ^^


----------



## glow (Apr 12, 2020)

i can bring an aries frag!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 12, 2020)

Omg! I would love that!

I'm coming over to bring all of the above except the large star fragment.


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to visit


----------



## lizardon (Apr 12, 2020)

Already working on the 2nd page now!


----------

